
Staples prints CVs for free. - matthias
http://www.matthiasmcgregor.com/print/good-marketing-staples-prints-cvs-for-free/
======
cletus
Printing a CV?

Do they also allow you to browse Altavista, Lycos, Excite and AskJeeves and
use ICQ for free too?

~~~
solutionyogi
I do contracting in NYC (similarly to what you do) and even though I submit my
resume through email, I was always asked to come with printed version when I
was called for an in-person interview.

~~~
rexf
It helps to have multiple printed copies of your resume, references, and the
position you're applying for. The printed resume is the most essential because
you may interview with several people in succession and go through 3+ copies
of your resume easily.

~~~
yummyfajitas
It's also helpful when the recruiter edits your resume (e.g., adding skills).

Having your own printed copy will convince the employer that it's the
recruiter (not you) who is being dishonest.

~~~
artmageddon
Absolutely true. Several years ago I had a recruiter hounding for nearly two
months(calling me multiple times per week) me to go on interviews that didn't
appeal to me despite the fact that I made my expectations clear. I finally
relented and went on one that seemed the most reasonable of the bunch. Late in
the interview, we found a few a changes that the recruiter had made, including
lying about my education history. The interviewer must have chewed them out
because I didn't hear back from them at any point after that.

------
markszcz
I'm sorry but whats a CV? Im assuming its a resume?

-update-

Guess I should have googled harder: A curriculum vitae, commonly referred to
as CV, is a longer (two or more pages), more detailed synopsis than a resume.
(<http://jobsearch.about.com/od/cvsamples/a/blsamplecv.htm>)

~~~
glenjamin
I've never come across that distinction before.

In the UK, a CV is the catch-all term for what's called a resume in the US.
Conventional wisdom is that it shouldn't be longer than 2 sides of A4 paper.

~~~
philbarr
I wish some of the people that have submitted CVs to me knew that
"conventional wisdom". There's nothing quite like trawling through someone's
entire detailed job history, including an exhaustive list of their
responsibilities at Big Fat Burger when they were at college.

I once applied for a job that stipulated "all CVs longer than one side will be
ignored". I got through to the interview and commented on what a good idea
that was. He said, "you wouldn't believe how many we get that are still 5
sides long......".

~~~
artmageddon
What if your job history is relevant to the position at hand? Do you submit a
shortened resume with the points that you would like the respective company to
see and bring a copy of the longer one in case they ask?

------
minouye
This appears to be UK only. Apparently Staples did a similar promotion for US-
based stores a couple of years ago (along with free business card printing)

[http://www.centernetworks.com/staples-free-resume-
printing-b...](http://www.centernetworks.com/staples-free-resume-printing-
business-cards)

------
metageek
I bet they print them on cheap paper, and try to upsell you to better quality
stuff. Still a good deed, though.

~~~
markszcz
They got you in the door didnt they? If one out of ten people decide to
upgrade I bet they would be happy with that.

